# Got a couple more



## LDUBS (Dec 20, 2017)

I was at Lake Berryessa this morning in the Steele Canyon area. I flat-lined gold/red Needle Fish and managed to put a couple in the boat. Caught near the surface in about 75' of water. Setback about 150'. Temp in the low 60's and no wind to speak of.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 20, 2017)

Nice.

I went today, too. Only for a couple of hours. Skunked again. 

Bah Humbug!


----------

